# 5 lug swap on a 91 100q



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just picked up a 91 100q. It has those cool mesh BBS wheels on it but theyre all bent pretty bad. I think that bolt pattern is 4x108 ? I have noticed that some 5kq have 5 lug wheels. I thought all quattros were 5 lug, mine is 4 lug. I would like to do a 5 lug swap for a better choice of wheel selection. Can i just change the rotors and the hubs or do i have to get the whole housing off of something?


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: 5 lug swap on a 91 100q (greengti81)*

If its a quattro I think all you will need are hubs and rotors.


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: 5 lug swap on a 91 100q (rabbit83)*

ya just hubs and rotors from a 200 or something like that. You will want to replace the wheel bearings at the same time since the outer race usually stays on the hub when they are pulled off.


----------

